# Cedrella Tree Spirit



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Milled these today,thought they were interesting enough to post .Makes me believe there are 'tree spirits" :yes:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Those planks will definitely make for a pretty "whatever" they are used for.

Do not understand the tree spirit remark.

G


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I see the spirit, and it's creepy. Prop them outside for Halloween decorations. Nice looking boards though. Very pretty wood.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Not only does it have spirit, but personality, too. Nice pieces. 
Be sure to show us how they turn out in a project.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

cool looking, as always great job MAPLEMAN!


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> cool looking, as always great job MAPLEMAN!


 Cheers Cody :thumbsup: Started milling 20 years ago, still enjoy it !! Working with timber is one cool job; Milled a plantation grown Qld Maple log today,will post some pics,as most of the boards are quarter-sawn and figured.It's a species that grows in the Wet Tropics of Nth Queensland, now protected by 'World Heritage' legislation, they make a cool shade tree as well:thumbsup:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Ominous! Though probably protective. Nice pieces, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice looking stuff. How difficult is Cedrella dry?











.


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Texas,Cedrella seasons rapidy,without too much warping or shrinkage.Must keep it out of direct sunlight though.A board 1 inch thick will take about 2 months to season out,that's rapid.The same thickness in ******** would take about a year, a huge difference










.[/QUOTE]


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow that is a big difference for the same board thickness. We have our quick drying, and long drying species here too. In my region of the country the fastest drying species is eastern red cedar. I bet you're familiar with it but I don't think it grows there (?). In the summer, I can mill a erc into 4/4 lumber on Monday and by the weekend it's ready to be nailed up for siding. I usually mill siding 5/8" thick and that will dry in two days, three tops. Like Cedrella it has very little movement also.

When you say it's "seasoned" is that the same as saying it's reached equilibrium moisture content (EMC)? Our EMC averages app. 12% which is the case in most of the country here, with the exception of the dry arid areas like parts of the southwest which is similar to much (or all?) of what Australia is like I think. What MC will your air dried timber achieve without kiln drying? Is al or most of Australia very dry and arid? 







.


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

E.m.c is anywhere between 8-12%,for seasoned timber in Australia.In the outback,will drop to 6% though!And yes,alot of Australia is very dry and arid,however we have had plenty of rain in recent months:yes: Cheers:thumbsup: 






.[/QUOTE]


----------

